# I got over the fear of touch!!



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I had a problem opening up to people especially men and was very jumpy when it came to physical contact, this weekend was definitely a huge suprise for me, I didnt know I was this touchy.. :stu , of course it depends entirely on who youre with, but I did it! :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*moves eyebrows up and down a few times* hehe
Three boogies - :boogie :boogie :boogie!


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

really?...who'd you touch!? :b 
I had a girl to cuddle with this weekend too!
I think she was even from your area. ~go figure, what are the odds of that. :kiss
SEE!: (Isn't she gorgeous!)


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

AnxiousAirman said:


> really?...who'd you touch!? :b
> I had a girl to cuddle with this weekend too!
> I think she was even from your area. ~go figure, what are the odds of that. :kiss
> SEE!: (Isn't she gorgeous!)


aw! you guys are cute.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

:lol 

I know!! thats what I keep telling him, but guess guys dont like to be called cute :stu , do you prefer adorable instead?


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Hooray for SAS love!!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

:boogie 

Congrats on reaching each other!


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

...


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

Awwwwww. Cute cute!!!!


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

aw, you two are so adorable


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Wow, cute pic, and congrats. There must be a SAS cupid or something.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

:mushy


----------

